# Shaving



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have no idea how to go about buying my husband a safety razor to keep in his BOB. Looked at straight razors, but they're stupid expensive and he doesn't have a clue how to use one without killing himself. Stainless Steel safety razor sounds like the next best thing AND the blades are inexpensive. I'm tired of spending $15 for 4 blades to go in his Trac 3 or whatever it is. 

Guys, got any shopping tips for me?


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

If it's just for the BOB, buy a bag of cheap disposables. If the SHTF, shaving won't be much of a priority any way. I've been trying to extend the time between changing blades on my Trac II. I'm changing blades once a month now and still getting a close shave. A generic pack from Big Boxmart should last me almost a year. I find that if I shave every day, the blades seem to give a smoother shave just bit longer. One other experiment that seems to be working, is my switch from shaving cream to a shaving soap and brush. The blades rinse cleaner and don't get as clogged with hair. This seems to make them last longer between changes.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a _dry-BIC'r_ - meaning that I use a basic single-blade BIC razor to shave - I skip the water and soap and shaving-cream and all that jazz and just clean my face off. I have to do it very regular (like daily) otherwise, I may need to warm-up the whiskers with boiling-water and a cloth first.

I will rarely nick myself and rarely will there be any blood unless I do something stupid. My normal BIC razor will normally last me around 8weeks worth of shaving time.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ncognito said:


> If it's just for the BOB, buy a bag of cheap disposables. If the SHTF, shaving won't be much of a priority any way. I've been trying to extend the time between changing blades on my Trac II. I'm changing blades once a month now and still getting a close shave. A generic pack from Big Boxmart should last me almost a year. I find that if I shave every day, the blades seem to give a smoother shave just bit longer. One other experiment that seems to be working, is my switch from shaving cream to a shaving soap and brush. The blades rinse cleaner and don't get as clogged with hair. This seems to make them last longer between changes.


Couldn't have said it better myself ... on all points!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've wondered about this. I have a heavy beard and must shave daily, I enjoy being well groomed for the most part. I have used Braun electric razors and went back to blades last year when the security chief ate my last one. I use the Schick Quatro, they are pricy, but I have gotten a couple months out of each blade. I'm sure much more than the mfg. recomends. I also use regular cake soap to shave with, can't see spending all of that money on cream or specialty soap, it works well for me and is one less thing for the BOB.

This may sound a little gay, but I have been wondering about lasering all of the hair off my face.:scratch It seems to make sense when you look at all the time and money you spend shaving. Probably an extra 15 min. in the bathroom every morning. I have always had a clean shaven face anyways. I don't know what laser costs, but I think that shortly the costs in soap, water, blades & time would far offset the laser costs.

This does bring me to another topic, in a SHTF situation, how well groomed would you want to look? With a scraggly beard you would look more like you had nothing and may blend in more.:dunno:


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

Im not worries about it for me...the wife on the other hand that concerns me, dont want a woman that feels like a liberal tree huger. .


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

fedorthedog said:


> Im not worries about it for me...the wife on the other hand that concerns me, dont want a woman that feels like a liberal tree huger. .


I'm gonna tell your wife that you are comparing her to a bigfoot..  She gonna :club: for sure!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

fedorthedog said:


> Im not worries about it for me...the wife on the other hand that concerns me, dont want a woman that feels like a liberal tree huger. .


Word!

If TSHTF Shaving is on the back burner.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

:lolsmash::threadbump:


Emerald said:


> I'm gonna tell your wife that you are comparing her to a bigfoot..  She gonna :club: for sure!


 Well Hell more coffee to clean up.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

:lolsmash: Well, I guess I wasn't even really thinking about myself, but yeah, I'd like to shave my pits every once in a while. Legs are optional depending on whose looking. 
I guess I just thought the boxes of 10 blades for $4 would end up being cheaper in the long run and certainly easy to store/pack. And if in a pinch could be used for self defense  Stainless steel cause it won't rust blah, blah.
I can't STAND disposable, my skin gets a rash from them and so does my husbands. NOT going to use those. I suppose there are some hygiene issues with the saving vs not shaving issue. Less hair = fewer places for fleas to hide, right?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I use coconut oil after shaving it really helps soothe the skin. I don't use it every time, that would get too expensive. But it certainly keeps me from getting the "bumps" after shaving with a cheap razor.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I recommend a double edge razor (Merkur) and these blades: http://www.amazon.com/Feather-Hi-Stainless-Platinum-Double-Blades/dp/B001G5HZCY

The blades are _very_ sharp so go easy at first.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use the disposable razors now. However when I was first learning to shave grandpa made me leaarn with a straight razor. Then he upgraded me to a double edge saftey razor. I still have both of them. Here in Mo you can pick up double edge razor blades at the dollar store 5 for .97 cents. I have extra on hand.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

When I switched fro the way over priced mulit-blade razors to a double edged safety razor I bought a sampler pack of blades.
5 blades from 5 different manufactures.
The Feather blades are the sharpest I have ever used.
Took me about 2 weeks before I could shave without cutting myself.
Finally got the hang of it and now that's all I will use.
I agree on the Merkur razor also.

ebay is the cheapest place I have found for razor blades.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Feather+Double+Edge+Razor+Blades+&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## LadyMaine (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought about this with my SO, but decided that shaving will not be a priority, and I will just pack hair cutting scissors to trim his beard. I like it better when he has a beard anyway


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I use the Mach3, same one I've had for 15 years. Blades arent cheap, but last a looong time. I shave everyday, but mostly my lower neck/beard which is really rough. SHTF I wont be worrying about shaving. Scissors!
As for the woman, uh, I better stash some razors, although I have had some experience with ...I wont go there.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Me, I couldn't really care less about shaving after :shtf:.

Besides, I've always used a lady's razor anyway (the Venus, for those that are keeping score at home). Gets a better shave for me, but YMMV.

As far as the LADIES are concerned, seriously guys, is it REALLY that big a deal? I know at least from MY end (we're talking I've spent a good chunk of my life living OUTSIDE the states), I don't rightly much care. My wife's legs don't get none too hairy, and...

Just pack a few cheap scissors. Those little kind like you can fold and put in your first aid kit. You can keeps you's beard trimmed, and everyone's :flower:.

My brother beercheer don't shave anyway. Hasn't for years. He DOES, however, have a comb and tube of wax for his mustache in his BOB.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't touched a razor in over 15 years, but back when I used one I had a nice double edged razor what I picked up at a flea market fer lessin 5 bucks if I member right. Blades was inexspensive an had other uses ta boot.

I don't plan on loosin the beard so a shaver ain't all that important ta me no more, I do like ta keep my hair short, so we got a pair a hand clippers fer that.

If ya do a search, ya can find a recipe fer yer own shavin soap.

Good luck.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I do like ta keep my hair short, so we got a pair a hand clippers fer that.
> 
> If ya do a search, ya can find a recipe fer yer own shavin soap.
> 
> Good luck.


Old Coot,
Where did you get the hand clippers? I have looked and looked for a pair. My granddaddy used to use them a lot and I think a pair would be a handy thing to have.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

lehman's country store sells a stainlesss steel safety razor, it is a german import, and about $40 so I bought two instead from the mail order house, carole wright I think it was for $15 each. Best bet is if you can find one at a resale shop. they are not collectable (yet) and would most likely be the sturdy ones. for me, the issue was finding the blades, but i find them now at wal-mart. i kept all the old ones my husband and i used back in the day, just in case....we were preppers before 'prepper' was a word.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> Old Coot,
> Where did you get the hand clippers? I have looked and looked for a pair. My granddaddy used to use them a lot and I think a pair would be a handy thing to have.


Here be the one what I got, take a bit a gettin used ta, but once ya get the hang a it they work decent.

http://www.cachebeauty.com/Trimmers/bressant_manual_hand_clipper.htm

They also got some attachments to.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be the one what I got, take a bit a gettin used ta, but once ya get the hang a it they work decent.
> 
> http://www.cachebeauty.com/Trimmers/bressant_manual_hand_clipper.htm
> 
> They also got some attachments to.


Thank you!! I always cut my husbands hair (he liked it high and tight) our entire married life and used a clipper I found in the antique shop. So nice to see new ones and attachments listed. Im gonna get a backup!! PS, ladies, these also work for our shaving needs....


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

fedorthedog said:


> Im not worries about it for me...the wife on the other hand that concerns me, dont want a woman that feels like a liberal tree huger. .


LOL. Well than you better be purchasing her a straight edge razor, or lots of disposables. But than again, there will be a lot more important things to worry when the SHTF than her "liberal tree hugging" legs.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

check your coupons. i got some venus razors for 50 cents. i also got the quattro for a dollar,usually at walgreens when they run them on sale.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> LOL. Well than you better be purchasing her a straight edge razor, or lots of disposables. But than again, there will be a lot more important things to worry when the SHTF than her "liberal tree hugging" legs.


*coughsnickercough*  Shaving does help a lady's self-esteem/emotional well-being, sounds like it would become a luxary when SHTF.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

A bushy woman after shtf is gonna be twice as hot as that chick you banged in the alley behind the bar at 0200 after a tequila fueled night that one time...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I have used "Good News" disposable razors for years. They are the cheapest disposable razor on the market . One of them lasts me about a month. I use shaving cream but in a pinch just hot water would do.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Autumnvicky said:


> *coughsnickercough*  Shaving does help a lady's self-esteem/emotional well-being, sounds like it would become a luxary when SHTF.


Most likely, but if you take care of your razors, shaving shouldn't be too much of an issue for awhile. Also, knowing how to sugar wax (and can afford to waste sugar) could probably work out too.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to keep an eye on that gadget that came out a few years ago at yard sales.. you know the one that is supposed to sharpen and keep sharp your disposable razors. Can't think of the name but you know how gadgets are... you use them a few times and then they get put in the back of the cubby till you have a yard sale.. not cuz they don't work but they are just one of those "things" you had to have but don't only use once or twice.. . 
I have gotten two of my replacement dehydrators at yard sales that way.. same model as my favorite and only a buck each.. I use the extra trays all time and have two bases and lids for when this one pukes out. Because you know folks just had to have one and then only used it once or twice. 
Lucky me.. the older I get the less hair I have.. I only have to shave my legs a couple times a year and then only cuz I'm going to the big lake and lay on the beach and in that bright sun you can see one or two..


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on that gadget that came out a few years ago at yard sales.. you know the one that is supposed to sharpen and keep sharp your disposable razors. Can't think of the name but you know how gadgets are... you use them a few times and then they get put in the back of the cubby till you have a yard sale.. not cuz they don't work but they are just one of those "things" you had to have but don't only use once or twice.. .
> I have gotten two of my replacement dehydrators at yard sales that way.. same model as my favorite and only a buck each.. I use the extra trays all time and have two bases and lids for when this one pukes out. Because you know folks just had to have one and then only used it once or twice.
> Lucky me.. the older I get the less hair I have.. I only have to shave my legs a couple times a year and then only cuz I'm going to the big lake and lay on the beach and in that bright sun you can see one or two..


Something like this Emerald? http://www.amazon.com/Exceptional-Products-SAB001-Automatic-Sharpener/dp/B0013J99FO


----------



## Bushpig (Feb 20, 2014)

Bringing a new idea to an old thread. Shaving may or may not be of concern to some. I know that if you are planning on using a gas mask or respirator it is recommended to be clean shaven for a true fit. I have looked to see if anyone had posted what I have found and don't see it so I wanted to share. 

In 2012 I was looking into the straight razor route as an option when I found a video of a guy on Youtube. I was currently using the Gillette Fusion razors with the disposable heads. His video was about how you can reuse these razors and not have to change heads on a monthly basis. The general premise is that you strop a straight razor and that the disposable heads are no different. In his video he showed himself stropping the head of the disposable razor on the softer skin on his forearm. He claimed he'd been doing that for 18 months to 2 years I cant remember now but it was a long time. I looked for the link to post it here but it seems to be dead now. I thought to myself that maybe it could work as in theory he was correct. That was December 23, 2012. 

I am still on the same razor head and have no intentions of changing it our yet as it is still working fine. If you feel that it is starting to get that dull scratchiness, just run it across your arm about 10 times (arm must be wet) and it usually goes back to nice and sharp. Sometimes when Mrs. Bushpig uses mine by mistake it takes a few more strokes to sharpen up but have not had an issue yet getting back to like new. So going on 15 months now I figure with the current head and 2 of the 5 pack replacement heads I have at least 10-12 years worth of razor and I dont have to use those cheap disposables that always seem to nick you. Plus they don't take up much room either. These are good quality razors the Mrs. uses one as well doing the same thing and works for her too but she started a couple of months after I did. She is around 1 year on a single head.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

there are safety razors available on the internet. Prices rante from $20 to $100 so choose your options carefully. Around my neck of the woods you can occasionally find safety razors at the thrift shops. When I find them I snatch them up, most of the menfolk I know buy them from me grafefully since Wal mart started carrying the blades again.


----------

